# Wiring a Poulan Pro/ 24 hp Mower



## jeepin (Apr 15, 2012)

First off a newbie from eastern NC. I do a lot of customizing old jeeps, 4 wd vehicles etc. Never really in depth with lawnmowers other than rebuilding mower decks and general maint. So here is the issue, I have a 4 yr. old Poulan Pro with 24 hp engine. Had a fire due to oil and leaves built up under battery and wiring sparked by dry grass on muffler. Fire pretty much destroyed wiring under the hood. Iwould like to do a simple re-wire, already have the switch wired with motor spinning. I would like to know if any one has a simple solution for wiring the charging and firing system. I'm pretty confident with the rest just not familiar with these items. Really want to make it old school and simple. Would greatly appreciate any help. Thanks in advance.:wave:


----------



## jeepin (Apr 15, 2012)

OK, I realize that was a wide open question especially from someone new. I have everything rewired and working except for the electric clutch that engages the blades. Two green wires coming from the clutch itself, but can't get it to click or anything applied 12v but nothing happens, possibly shorted out with all the wires matted together from the fire? Anyone know how to test?


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Was the clutch exposed to the heat of the fire?? May have damaged the clutch internally.


----------



## jeepin (Apr 15, 2012)

The engaging clutch is located at the front underside of the mower, fire was located around steering wheel area. I doubt that the heat was severe enough to damage it, but maybe damaged from the wires being shorted out. I have not located a diagram showing how the two wires should be hooked up. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

If you can supply the model number of your mower someone may be able to get you a wiring diagram. Safety switches are there for a reason and I don't think you will find many on this forum that would advise you on how to defeat them.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Electric pto clutches are very simple in operation. One side needs a good ground and the other side needs 12 volts with a wire gauge heavy enough to supply around 12 amps. It's much like the clutch used on automotive A/C compressors. 

The coil when energized creates a magnetic field that draws in the clutch plate to engage. Simply shorting the lead wires would not damage the coil.


----------

